
PDFtribute website with links scraped from Twitter - c16
http://pdftribute.net/
======
wahnfrieden
Tweets are so short to begin with, why on earth are you truncating them? It's
unreadable nonsense.

------
temphn
Nice job here. Any way to direct link the pdfs or get people to submit their
URL to Google for indexing?

<https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/submit-url>

~~~
c16
Thanks. The twitter API gives t.co links, so next step will be to crawl the
sites/documents and get a little more data from them as well as purge the
blogs which got past the filter. From there we can use 'do follow' links to
let search engines find the documents.

------
glomph
Not very helpful when there is very little indication of what each link is or
if it is a duplicate and the tweets are truncated. How is this more useful
than searching twitter?

~~~
c16
We've been hacking away for past few hours. I've not yet had the time to look
into the links etc... so data is still scarce.

As for 'How is this more useful than searching twitter?', I think it's nice to
have everything in one place and listed. We're collecting data which we can
manipulate it at a later date when we have more time. As I see it, gathering
the data, then analysing it is far better than coding everything, having lost
lots of data and only being able to analyse a small portion of it.

~~~
denzil_correa
Nice idea. Question - Is there a way to "Storify" these archives? If not, you
could make a UI which helps users to search through the data. Another idea
would be to collect information on the PDFs linked.

~~~
devopstom
We're working on the search implementation. It will be available soon.

------
waxjar
Perhaps filtering on both #pdftribute and the word paper / papers gives better
results.

